# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Estrategia de ventas

## Dinasti2

*Hola quería hablarles de uno de mis problemas que tenían mis vendedores, porque no se elevaban las ventas, aun cuando los clientes estaban interesados, por eso busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí ayuda de varios amigos para que me asesoraran, pero no me ayudaban las soluciones que me daban. Hasta que entre a una página web en donde me decían como debe de ser la mentalidad del vendedor, como deben de presentar el producto y lo que deben de hacer posterior a eso para cerrar la venta. Si no saben cómo elevar las ventas o como vender, vean la siguiente página para que les ayude a cerrar ventas:* Capacitación Práctica | Estrategias de cierre de ventas 3 | Capacitación PrácticaTemas similares: CAPACITACION A FUERZA DE VENTAS y  ASESORES COMERCIALES AGRICOLAS EN TECNICAS DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO CAPACITACION A FUERZA DE VENTAS y  ASESORES COMERCIALES AGRICOLAS EN TECNICAS DE VENTAS Y MARKETING AGROPECUARIO Artículo: Nueva estrategia de control biológico de la podredumbre de la uva Estrategia de reconversión de cultivos en el VRAEM Estrategia empresarial

----------

